# Best Router Bits



## Jaan (May 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm a new member. I have been woodworking [as a hobby] ever since I first smelled sawdust in my Dad's garage. I've just retired and want get more serious about making some nice furniture. This question has probably been asked before, but because of the wide variety of bits available, I'd like to get a feel for which are the best manufacturers. Thanks ! ! !


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Jan. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

I would start by buying a starter set on Ebay. Once you determine which ones you use the most, upgrade those bits as needed to better quality ones. As for which ones are best, that's a lot like asking which oil is best on a motorcycle forum. 

Everyone has their favourites. Whiteside, MCLS, Freud, and Rockler, to name a very few. And, while steel bits are still available, I strongly suggest carbide bits as they will stay sharp for a lot longer.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome and I agree a cheaper starter set to start and then buy good bits when Ya figure which ones You will use the most I have some Freud and a few others that work really well but the Whiteside seem to stay sharper and cut smoother longer


----------



## Jaan (May 24, 2011)

Warren -
Thanks for the information. Whiteside bits look good to me - and American Made ! ! Most of my interests over the years have kept me busy with my table saw, so now that I have more time and can expand, I want to to get some specialty bits [I already have several sets; all Craftsman, which are ok, but . . . ] and branch out with my routers. Given the above, it's great to talk with guys who are way ahead of me. Thanks again ! ! !


----------



## Jaan (May 24, 2011)

Brian -
Thanks for your thoughtful reply. It's great to talk to guys who know much more about bits than I do.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Good luck and I understand about the Craftsman bits they are good but the Freud is better and the Whiteside is better than the Freud and like Ya said made in America


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Whiteside bits always come in 1st place in bit comparisons. If you are not comfortable with Ebay you can purchase MLCS bits direct or from Amazon. Woodcraft has their 10 bit set on sale for $50 till the end of the month and these are great starter bits.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Eagle America is another option at the high-end. Word is that they are actually Whiteside.

Router Bits, Woodworking Supplies, Woodworking Tools - EagleAmerica.com


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Some of those look like a good deal @eagle may be ordering some in near future to try....


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Don't forget Amana - IMO they are right on par with the Whiteside and eagle bits.... quality and price. They do seem to have a pretty good selection of insert bits which I kinda like.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Don't forget Amana - IMO they are right on par with the Whiteside and eagle bits.... quality and price. They do seem to have a pretty good selection of insert bits which I kinda like.


But, don't Amana bits have to be refrigerated to avoid having them spoil?


----------

